# The-Eggs-R-Done



## BGKYSmoker

WOOO HOOO

Did 8 hard boiled eggs.

1.5 cups vinegar
2 cups Franks x-tra hot
1 T sugar.

Stir the liquids up good until sugar is dissolved. Place eggs in container and pour over eggs, completely cover the eggs. Now wait like you do cheese.
 













frankegg.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 26, 2012


















frankegg1.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 26, 2012


















frabkegg3.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 26, 2012


















frankegg2.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 26, 2012






You could smoke the eggs before adding the liquid but i think the vinegar and franks might kill the smoke.


----------



## shoneyboy




----------



## rdknb

that looks good, will have to try it, thanks


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Mine sit for 14 days. You can use more Franks if you like.

The eggs wont be soft like regular HB Eggs, They will be firm and not rubbery.


----------



## shoneyboy

Frank's Red hot sauce commercial ....too funny !!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Shoneyboy said:


> Frank's Red hot sauce commercial ....too funny !!!









thats great


----------



## venture

As I remember from my college days?  Be sure there is an open window?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## daveomak

I would think "burn salve" would be in order in the AM....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ..   At least for us rookies....


----------



## smokinhusker

Wow...great color! Are they very hot?


----------



## cfarley

Excellent. Definitely gotta try this.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

SmokinHusker said:


> Wow...great color! Are they very hot?


Well to be honest not that hot going in.

But


----------



## dirtsailor2003

We used to make these with a Hawaiian friend of ours. He made what he called fire water. He put fire water on everything. He used red Thai chiles. He would put the chile's in a ketchup bottle about 3/4 full, then fill with water and let sit for a few days = fire water. Then he would blend that all up, mix with vinegar and sugar add more Thai chile's and cover the eggs. HOT was an understatement!!! He called them Lava Bombs!!!


----------



## themule69

looks great. i'm going to have to give it a try.


----------



## brekar

Looks tasty. I like mine hot as well, but I prefer the taste of Siriracha over Franks Red Hot.


----------



## tjohnson

Dang You Rick!

Now I gotta try these eggs

 

TJ


----------



## rugsrme

I made these, let them sit 10 days, I didn't use the sugar, but mine taste great but they didn't take on that red color like yours, do you think the sugar has something to do with that?


----------



## fagesbp

Wow those are crazy looking and I know they must taste delicious.

I have a batch of eggs pickling now. I used vinegar, water, sugar, salt, cayenne pepper, minced garlic, diced onion, tabasco, black peppercorns, and paprika. I smoked the eggs about 2 hours before putting them in the solution. I also sliced a couple carrots and jalapenos and threw those in.












7d3oB.jpg?1



__ fagesbp
__ Dec 28, 2012


----------



## rosiepug

These look really Good!!!! Can the brine be reused???


----------



## BGKYSmoker

rosiepug said:


> These look really Good!!!! Can the brine be reused???


I wouldnt reuse the brine, so cheap to make a new batch


----------



## themule69

rosiepug said:


> These look really Good!!!! Can the brine be reused???


i'm thinking not. the eggs absorb the vinegar to pickle them.so you are using up the vinegar. i tried to reuse my pickling a couple of times. it worked for the  first reuse. but you could tell it wasn't near as good. second reuse they didn't pickle at all.


----------



## mercy

I was really impressed with the photos of your eggs, and I loved the color..... I did a batch, let them set for 17 days, tried one.... it didn't have any color at all..... simply white, and of course, yellow in the inside.  I wonder what I did wrong????  Got any suggestions as to why mine did not color red????


----------



## smokinhusker

Mercy said:


> I was really impressed with the photos of your eggs, and I loved the color..... I did a batch, let them set for 17 days, tried one.... it didn't have any color at all..... simply white, and of course, yellow in the inside.  I wonder what I did wrong????  Got any suggestions as to why mine did not color red????


Same here...great taste just no color??????


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Mercy said:


> I was really impressed with the photos of your eggs, and I loved the color..... I did a batch, let them set for 17 days, tried one.... it didn't have any color at all..... simply white, and of course, yellow in the inside.  I wonder what I did wrong????  Got any suggestions as to why mine did not color red????


Get one them yellow corn cobb holders with the metal prongs, poke each egg after its been hard cooked all over then into the brine. Careful if you poke to many holes the egg will fall apart.


----------



## mercy

Well.... I'll try that on my next batch.... I was SO looking forward to those RED eggs... I wanted to take them to my Elks Lodge... and share them with the guys down there.... but when they came out white..... I'm eating them myself.... grin....


----------



## driedstick




----------



## mr t 59874

nepas,

Yep those sure look good.  

I like to half mine, take out the yolk, throw the whites in a cold smoker for around a half hour, then make deviled eggs.  " Smoked - Spicy Hot -  Pickled  - Deviled Eggs",  hard too beat.


----------



## meg77

I LOVE Franks! So I was super excited to try this. However, my eggs have been sitting for 10 days so far and I gave a couple a try today. They are not turning red at all and they are not taking on any of the Franks pepper flavor either. They just taste like vinegar. The eggs I pickled in balsamic vinegar and the eggs I put in an apple cider vinegar/turmeric mixture took on a lot more flavor and color in a shorter amount of time than these have.


----------



## daveomak

Peel 'em.....


----------



## meg77

All of the eggs are peeled.


----------

